# Iceman wrist slings lets see them



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> Post up pix of the new Iceman wrist slings... lets see em Guys and gals


Hey, they ain't mine man, they're yours...i just showed you how to do them. take pride in what you do, and DAM IT BE PROUD THAT YOU CAN DO IT YOURSELF!!!!!!! :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:

Here's to you guys!!!!!! :darkbeer: And P.S.- It's my birthday today, so here's to me! LMAO :darkbeer:


----------



## NHProFF (Sep 25, 2009)

Slainte!!! :cheers: Great vids, BTW


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Iceman!! 

If you guys and/or gals want to see my slings just check out my profile, I have a public album that has the slings I have made so far.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Iceman2383 said:


> Hey, they ain't mine man, they're yours...i just showed you how to do them. take pride in what you do, and DAM IT BE PROUD THAT YOU CAN DO IT YOURSELF!!!!!!! :teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:
> 
> Here's to you guys!!!!!! :darkbeer: And P.S.- It's my birthday today, so here's to me! LMAO :darkbeer:


Happy Birthday Ice -Man Ill have a beer foer for ya after work.:darkbeer:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

DitchTiger said:


> Happy Birthday Iceman!!
> 
> If you guys and/or gals want to see my slings just check out my profile, I have a public album that has the slings I have made so far.


wow slings look great I see your staying with the Z&7 black and red Cool I love my Z7 awsome bow...:thumbs_up


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

I am still waiting for my bow, so I'm making slings now to kill time. haha. Hopefully my bow should be in by Monday, so I shouldn't have to wait much longer.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

DitchTiger said:


> I am still waiting for my bow, so I'm making slings now to kill time. haha. Hopefully my bow should be in by Monday, so I shouldn't have to wait much longer.


I am still waiting to order the rest of the accessories for mine this upcoming monday... lol

The slings are killing time for me as well.


----------



## sport201 (Aug 24, 2009)

great slings i cant wait to get some paracord and start making some lol


----------



## smoking x (Jan 17, 2010)

Here it goes! My wife and I made a valiant effort. Yep- her's looks better!  We just practiced with some 1/8" camo rope. Time to order some para cord! We braided it via direction of the General's cobra method that uses the two continuous pieces of rope for the center. Not the best pic from a cell phone, sorry. Once I get some para cord and couple decent ones done I will post some better pics.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

smoking x said:


> Here it goes! My wife and I made a valiant effort. Yep- her's looks better!  We just practiced with some 1/8" camo rope. Time to order some para cord! We braided it via direction of the General's cobra method that uses the two continuous pieces of rope for the center. Not the best pic from a cell phone, sorry. Once I get some para cord and couple decent ones done I will post some better pics.


cant see the pix real well but they look pretty god takes practice..


----------



## bowsandreels (Feb 18, 2005)

This is my first one, I just made it last night. Can't wait to get some different colors.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

bowsandreels said:


> This is my first one, I just made it last night. Can't wait to get some different colors.


 sweet nice Job.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

heres one I made


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are looking good. I threw a few more up on my profile page.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

Another little trick for you guys is the double wide.

Do a second cobra weave over top of the first for a wider sling. Very cool looking in my opinion if you get the colors between the two weaves contrasting eachother correctly. You need to start the second weave with a couple extra feet of cord on each side though.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

DitchTiger said:


> Those are looking good. I threw a few more up on my profile page.


 I like the black red and grey nice I have to order some black and red cord couldent find any localy nice work


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

sb220 said:


> Another little trick for you guys is the double wide.
> 
> Do a second cobra weave over top of the first for a wider sling. Very cool looking in my opinion if you get the colors between the two weaves contrasting eachother correctly. You need to start the second weave with a couple extra feet of cord on each side though.


Yeah, that's actually called a king cobra weave, it would make a really big sling but it would look pretty sweet


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*My first attempts*

Here are a couple of my first attempts. The first is a red and black cobra weave



















This is a black and pink cobra braid for my mom's Vicxen.



















This last sling is my wife's first attempt. She made this from 3 strands of cord and made it in one continuous sling. She really doesn't like it (colors) but I like that it only took 5 minutes to make!


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*More!*

I can see that my future has sore fingers in it!!!:mg:

I've made several slings but hadn't seen any with the "spline" in it. Love it. Now everyone I made them for thinks they need new ones too. This time they are buying the cord.:embara:

Awesome slings iceman!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

DeltaBuck said:


> I've made several slings but hadn't seen any with the "spline" in it. Love it.


How about DOUBLE spine.


----------



## DitchTiger (Nov 7, 2009)

I made one for my girlfriends new passion.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1137327


----------



## akbear (Jan 12, 2010)

Here are some pics of one I whipped up. I'd been trying to figure this thing out for weeks. Thanks ICEMAN for the how to.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

akbear said:


> Here are some pics of one I whipped up. I'd been trying to figure this thing out for weeks. Thanks ICEMAN for the how to.


NO PROBLEM! Glad i could help lol Hey... did you do that with leather? that's bad azz lol


----------



## akbear (Jan 12, 2010)

Iceman2383 said:


> NO PROBLEM! Glad i could help lol Hey... did you do that with leather? that's bad azz lol


Yessir, leather it is.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

VERY cool


----------



## alxb2003 (Nov 1, 2009)

heres a couple and a watch band thats not finished .


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

*Had a little extra time on my hands...*

Here are a few that I've made, minus 2 or 3 that my buddies have stolen. Thanks for all of the great ideas guys!


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

anybody got instructions on how to make the wrist slings


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

buckhunter2705 said:


> anybody got instructions on how to make the wrist slings


go to my youtube channel in my signature...i have 3 videos that lay out the instructions on how to make them...good luck!


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

ckrich said:


> Here are a few that I've made, minus 2 or 3 that my buddies have stolen. Thanks for all of the great ideas guys!


 Youve gone mad I tell ya:mg:


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

wherer would be the best place to get all the parachute cord any suggestions


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

buckhunter2705 said:


> wherer would be the best place to get all the parachute cord any suggestions


just google search parachute cord tons of places..


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

buckhunter2705 said:


> wherer would be the best place to get all the parachute cord any suggestions


Supply Captain was very fast... like 3 days with their normal shipping.


----------



## buckhunter2705 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

*Something a little different...*

I tried something a little different on this sling and used a Snake knot instead of a Cobra knot. I think the white and camo combination look pretty good against the camo on my Drenalin.

Hmm...my girls are hooked on making survival bracelets for their friends. Only 475 feet of paracord left from my last order from Supply Captain. I better go out and get some more.


----------



## bowsandreels (Feb 18, 2005)

GimpyArcher said:


> I tried something a little different on this sling and used a Snake knot instead of a Cobra knot. I think the white and camo combination look pretty good against the camo on my Drenalin.
> 
> Hmm...my girls are hooked on making survival bracelets for their friends. Only 475 feet of paracord left from my last order from Supply Captain. I better go out and get some more.


That's a cool braid, how do you do that one?


----------



## GimpyArcher (Feb 27, 2009)

bowsandreels said:


> That's a cool braid, how do you do that one?


Here's a link to the page I used. Pretty easy once you get the hang of it.

http://www.stellaceleste.com/htm/knots/snakeknot.htm


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

So it took me a bit to figure out which style I wanted. But once i figured it out it only took me about 15min whip this out. After I took the pic I served the ends (bout 3/4in) with Black and melted the extra cord back to the serving. Looks sweet.

THANK YOU ICEMAN.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

Pretty cool stuff i need to try this. I really like the snake knot :darkbeer:


----------



## Billy09 (Jan 23, 2010)

man those look cool!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bl







ue and Black I made for a guy for free sending it to him he has blue and black strings should look cool.


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

*snake knot*

that snake knot looks cool ,i bet it is nice on your wrist. all the knotting looks like mental tourture. thats just me...i was a horrible boyscout!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I made one just yesterday, but I only had OD green cord. I will try to order some different colors sometime and make a few different ones. Thanks a million to IceMan for the videos! It's really easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## redwingnut22 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm going to have to try this. It looks fun, and someting to be proud of when your done. You can say "yeah I made this." Thanks Iceman, your vids are awesome!


----------



## Bryan Manning (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a couple I did and also a slip lead I knocked out today.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Newest creations*

I have tried several different color combos as well as different styles of knots. I am really getting into making these for myself and I am having more and more people asking me to make them for them. The two in the picture are my two newest attempts. The one on the top is 2 stands midnight blue, 1 fluorescent yellow, 1 fluorescent orange. In the cobra weave I went with the double spine of the yellow and orange. The second I went for something lower profile. I used 2 strands of black and one of fluorescent green and did a normal 3 strand braid. Then I did a solid black cobra weave with a spine of the green. It turned out thinner and flatter than the top sling.


----------



## salmondusty (Jul 25, 2010)

*Wrist Slings*



ckrich said:


> Here are a few that I've made, minus 2 or 3 that my buddies have stolen. Thanks for all of the great ideas guys!


I like how you used two pieces for the spine and alternated them, it looks awesome!:wink:


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

happy birthday iceman! Ill post some pics soon


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice job sneaky


----------



## max4hd (Sep 13, 2010)

I made a Green Bay Packers sling for my Brother-In-Law (HUGE Fan)... The picture doesn't do it any justice, it looks way cool in person.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

my first shot at a sling for the wife


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

they looking good everyone


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

tried the half hitch?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

These are really cool i have tried doing this even watched ice mans videos a lot and still cant figure it out.


----------

